# NCIS 11/28/2006 (S04E10) "Smoked"



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

OK, I'll bite.

What was a toe doing in her husband's stomach?


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

dswallow said:


> OK, I'll bite.


Heh Heh Heh.

The clue the FBI had was his fingerprint, not hers. It may have been a husband/wife team once upon a time. Maybe she got jealous of the way the way he was looking at other women's toes.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

I took it as she was setting him up to take the fall for her. That is why he had partial fingerprints at the crime scene. And figured she put the toe in his stomach after she killed him. Also why all the bodies after his death were buried in the yard. She made it look like he was the serial killer since there appeared to be no more victims after he died. I figured the FBI must have been getting close to figuring her out so she framed him. But she probably didn't figure it would take 5 years to find his body.


----------



## tripmac (Oct 4, 2004)

dimented said:


> I took it as she was setting him up to take the fall for her. That is why he had partial fingerprints at the crime scene. And figured she put the toe in his stomach after she killed him. Also why all the bodies after his death were buried in the yard. She made it look like he was the serial killer since there appeared to be no more victims after he died. I figured the FBI must have been getting close to figuring her out so she framed him. But she probably didn't figure it would take 5 years to find his body.


+1

I pegged it early on after the first meeting with the wife. I told my wife that the wife did it and she just laughed then.

Trip


----------



## redtape (Oct 14, 2003)

dimented said:


> I took it as she was setting him up to take the fall for her. That is why he had partial fingerprints at the crime scene. And figured she put the toe in his stomach after she killed him. Also why all the bodies after his death were buried in the yard. She made it look like he was the serial killer since there appeared to be no more victims after he died. I figured the FBI must have been getting close to figuring her out so she framed him. But she probably didn't figure it would take 5 years to find his body.


OK, but, since the stabbings were very small (Icepick/screwdriver size), how did she get the toes in the stomach?


----------



## Honora (Oct 16, 2006)

I like the husband/wife team idea. Women would trust another woman, even a stranger, before they'd let a strange man get close enough to get them. Maybe she liked the hunting & killing and he had this extreme toe fetish.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

I don't know why, but I found the main story this week much too predictable. Fornell made his umpteenth appearance, and there's just notheing special about it anymore. (Don't get me wrong - I like Joe Spano. It's just that he seems to almost be a regular now!)

I was much more interested in the "B" stories: Abby and her not-so-secret admirer and McGee's jealousy; Tony and his too-good-to-be-true-for-Tony Secret Girlfriend; Tony and his secret missions for Jenny (oops, did I say "Jenny" out loud? I meant "the Director".); and Ducky making up with Gibbs (nice hug guys). All great little stories that seem sure to have future impact on the season ...


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

redtape said:


> OK, but, since the stabbings were very small (Icepick/screwdriver size), how did she get the toes in the stomach?


Like others, I think they were a team: he nibbled the toes, she killed the victim. I'm guessing they had just recently killed someone when she felt the FBI was getting too close (or maybe he was getting too sloppy, leaving fingerprints?), so the wife killed the husband to avoid detection.

I'm just really curious how the wife got the husband onto the roof and into the chimney. That was one of Gibbs' early questions, and to my recollection it went unanswered. Did she stab him on the ground and drag him up to the roof and into the chimney? Or did she stab him on the roof and then drag him into the chimney? Either scenario seems unlikely unless there was yet another accomplice we don't know of.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

Did they actually says that the wife killed the husband?? We know that she was a serial killer..


----------



## cthomp (Dec 24, 2001)

drew2k said:


> I'm just really curious how the wife got the husband onto the roof and into the chimney. That was one of Gibbs' early questions, and to my recollection it went unanswered. Did she stab him on the ground and drag him up to the roof and into the chimney? Or did she stab him on the roof and then drag him into the chimney? Either scenario seems unlikely unless there was yet another accomplice we don't know of.


I think they said something about him being an inspector and he was scheduled to be at that school on the day he died. She was also subing that day.


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

The husband also had a drivers license that renewed in 2005 (thanks hd and tivo pause). 

Also, if the bodies were buried shallow enough for DiNozzo to see a skull poking out, then the neighbors would have complained about the decomp smell a long time ago, or some dogs would have dug it up.

Who wants to bet that the babe DiNozzo is going out with is some foreign secret agent looking to turn him?


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

He was supposed to be at Little Creek not Quantico. She subbed at Quantico.

I'm thinking it was a husband wife team.

Loved the look she gave when Gibbs told Fornell to back away from her.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

rgr said:


> Also, if the bodies were buried shallow enough for DiNozzo to see a skull poking out, then the neighbors would have complained about the decomp smell a long time ago?


That's assuming there was anything on them to decompose.

It's possible the serial killing wife removed the meat prior to burial to help make it appear that the bodies predated the death of the husband.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

rgr said:


> The husband also had a drivers license that renewed in 2005 (thanks hd and tivo pause).


Another fun easter egg for the HD pausers: the written orders from DOJ telling NCIS to hand over jurisdiction of the case to the FBI was dated "December 21, 2006".

You'd think at the very least Abby would be wearing an elf hat or something.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

One pet peeve I have with this show is when they are drinking or giving someone a cup of coffee. You can easily tell that the cup is completely empty by the way they handle the cup. I have no idea why something like that drives me nuts but it does. At least put some water in there to give the cup a full appearance.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

busyba said:


> You'd think at the very least Abby would be wearing an elf hat or something.


IBIMB


----------



## PeteEMT (Jul 24, 2003)

When we did a tour of the set, the props guy showed us a Caff-Pow



Spoiler



It was just a empty cup with a painted glued on lid.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

rgr said:


> The husband also had a drivers license that renewed in 2005 (thanks hd and tivo pause).
> 
> Also, if the bodies were buried shallow enough for DiNozzo to see a skull poking out, then the neighbors would have complained about the decomp smell a long time ago, or some dogs would have dug it up.
> 
> Who wants to bet that the babe DiNozzo is going out with is some foreign secret agent looking to turn him?


I always thought that this girl was his assignment... Remember at the beginning of the season, Tony was working on a seceret assignment for Jenny... That's why I thought he went to Jenny for advice on the relationship.. Tony did get cut off before he could finish...


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Lopey said:


> I always thought that this girl was his assignment... Remember at the beginning of the season, Tony was working on a seceret assignment for Jenny... That's why I thought he went to Jenny for advice on the relationship.. Tony did get cut off before he could finish...


Holy crap! It made no sense to me that Tony sought Jenny's advice on his love life, but now it makes perfect sense! From what we've seen though, Tony appears to be really falling in love with this woman ... part of the act?

It took them about 8 weeks to resolve the Ducky-Gibbs feud, so I wonder how long they'll drag out the mystery with Tony.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

drew2k said:


> Holy crap! It made no sense to me that Tony sought Jenny's advice on his love life, but now it makes perfect sense! From what we've seen though, Tony appears to be really falling in love with this woman ... part of the act?
> 
> It took them about 8 weeks to resolve the Ducky-Gibbs feud, so I wonder how long they'll drag out the mystery with Tony.


She may not be someone that they want to arrest, but someone that he can get close with to get information on someone else... remember, this is suppose to be the season of secrets

But now that I think of it..... it appears that she knows what kind of work he does.. him discribing what his day was like...


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

drew2k said:


> Holy crap! It made no sense to me that Tony sought Jenny's advice on his love life, but now it makes perfect sense! From what we've seen though, Tony appears to be really falling in love with this woman ... part of the act?


It gives new meaning to when Tony was saying "Don't mess this one up" repeatedly to himself. Instead of don't mess up this relationship, he could've meant don't mess up this assignment.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Lopey said:


> But now that I think of it..... it appears that she knows what kind of work he does.. him discribing what his day was like...


I don't recall him ever saying *any*thing that indicates that he's a federal agent/cop/etc...


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

rgr said:


> Who wants to bet that the babe DiNozzo is going out with is some foreign secret agent looking to turn him?


I've been thinking 'honey trap' for several episodes now. And also that she was part of his secret assignment for Jenny.

Jan


----------

